# Sream Team Teeth



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 13, 2009)

Has anyone used any of the teeth that the scream team sells? I got me a set of these.

http://screamteamorder.stores.yahoo.net/morlock.html


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Those teeth are actually made by Dental Distortions - only re-sold by by Scream Team. I haven't used the Morlock teeth but got a set of the Gargolye (then called Uruk-Hai) teeth and thought they were great! They took a while to fit properly but you can keep re-heating the plastic until you get it perfect. Then you can just pop them in and out with ease but they won't fall out like some other, cheaper brands.

Morlock fangs from Dental Distortions


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 13, 2009)

Do you use regular HOT water from the tap or something hotter like from the microwave?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

PearlWhiteGT said:


> Do you use regular HOT water from the tap or something hotter like from the microwave?


I never used the ones that came with my SPFX zombie mask, but seems like it was just hot tap water. 
Here's a link to the fitting instructions, but I didn't see where it said how hot or how to heat the water.


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah, I saw those instructions but like you said, didn't say anything about the Hot water.

Thanks Though!


----------



## xdmray (Oct 4, 2009)

dental distortions makes a great product. i microwaved the water by itself then dropped the veneer into the water. after it became pliable i formed it to my teeth shape. let it cool and harden in your mouth. then it was time to do the same with the pellets. you don't need all of the pellets that they give you. man what a great fit.
highly reccomend them
ps the instructions that come with 'em are easy to follow.


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 13, 2009)

How long did you microwave the water?


----------



## xdmray (Oct 4, 2009)

not really sure just get it hot. trial and error. the directions should say.


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Blastin (Aug 20, 2007)

I have about 3 sets...maybe four. All fit and look great. I had one set that snapped in half while I was trying to fit them (don't ask). I e-mailed the guys at Dental distortions and they walked me through a simple way to fix them (that worked great) even though I bought them from Scream Team. I highly recommend them.


----------



## The_Real_Zipperneck (Oct 21, 2009)

*Teeth*

Yeah, I got a set of those Morlock teeth this year with my ScreamTeam mask order. Great stuff. It took me a couple tries to get them to really fit properly. I had to put them back in hot water, scrape off the fitting goo and redo it.

There is still a bunch of fitting plastic back behind the teeth which kind of makes me talk funny. The instructions say to remove that with a sharp exacto knife... but the things fit so well I kind of hesitate to remove that back bit.

I somehow ordered two sets of those damn teeth in my order. At $49.95 a pop I was kind of pissed off when I saw how much cheaper they are from Dental distortions.... Looks like I know where I'll be getting my next set from!

This is like the 5th or 6th year that I've been ordering masks from ScreamTeam... but next year I'm going to go the SPFX route as I'm sick of the time-consuming make-up work!


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 13, 2009)

So if I mess up with the fitment then I can place them back in hot water & scrape off that clear fitting stuff???


----------



## Blastin (Aug 20, 2007)

yup...the plastic fitting goo is reusable all ya want...can re-melt it as many times as you need.


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 13, 2009)

Anyone know how long I have to microwave the water?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

i minute for teeth and 2 for the goo pellets. I just now did them 10 minutes ago. My first time and it cam out great!


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 13, 2009)

Thank You! They look great too!


----------

